

JWT: Java rich web framework (like Vaadin but with graceful degradation) - mike_esspe
http://webtoolkit.eu/jwt

======
rkalla
Whenever there is a new web framework released there is the requisite number
of people that role their eyes and say "why?"

I love the fact that folks are still innovations and trying different patterns
and approaches, even if that means fourfteen web frameworks for java.

Checking out the tutorial, just wanted to Congrats the JWt author on the
release.

------
mike_esspe
Here is the widgets gallery: <http://jwt.emweb.be/jwt-gallery/gallery>

Test it with disabled javascript too :)

~~~
rgbrgb
The drop-downs seem kind of laggy. How do you position yourself in relation to
GWT?

~~~
koen
An author here. What drop-downs are you referring to? We are a server-side
framework (GWT = client-side). That means there is no need to implement a
client-server protocol to access server-side resources, which, as application
complexity increases, is a huge benefit.

JWt is also the web framework with best support for refactoring (no string-
based bindings) and best support for OO design (you can specialize widgets
easily).

A JWt application does not rely on JavaScript (unlike GWT) and can be properly
indexed by a search engine (unlike GWT). That makes it more general purpose.

